# Pregnant Dog?? Gotti Pit Bull Female



## am040608 (Dec 28, 2012)

A friend of my husbands was moving out of town after retiring from the military and has 4 pitbulls. All are pure bred, two female adults, Razors Edge, Gotti and a male Gotti. (one is a pup from his other female). He couldnt take all the dogs and offered my husband to take in Gypsy. She is about two years old I believe. She was very thin on top, spine showing etc, and he said that the male was aggressive toward her as well as the other female as of lately and wouldnt let her at her food and would eat it so she lost weight. Today I took a good look at her (Im a busy mom of 3 young children, one other dog, and Im expecting!) Her nips seem kind of swollen, not a ton, but her stomach is large and low. Also her vulva is very swollen and she is eating non stop. I have had preggo dogs before, but they were cocker spaniels lol. Nothing like a pitbull. I am hoping to get some sort of clue? Oh, and she is having fits of heavy breathing, reminds me of when my dog was in labor years ago, but it goes away after an hour or so, and she starts up again hours later. I want to know if I am going to be prepping for pups! I dont mind and have done it before, but don't want to be suprised. I called the vet to schedule her another set of vaccines (he couldnt find papers for shots, only registration). They might be able to tell me, but said they charge an extra 50 bucks... Id rather save the $ for the pups!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not spay her now so you don't have to deal with the puppies at all? Seems like you have American Bully's not pit bulls. Do you have their papers to know for sure they are in fact pure bred? or for all you know any dog could have knocked her up, if it was an accidental breeding, especially if your worried about saving money, do the best thing for everyone and spay her. Puppies are expensive, complications could arise and if she is already having problems it might save her life spaying her ASAP. She could have 12 puppies and you will have to do the first round of shots and if you are responsible, spay and neuter the entire litter before they leave your house.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Personally I would bring her in and get her spayed asap whether she is pregnant or not. This poor dog has already been tossed around and had a hard life, you really want to setup that situation for 12 more dogs? It is not easy finding a forever home for 1 pit bull type dog (sounds like you have an Ambully), much less a whole litter and chances are most of them will end up dead in the shelter or pumping out puppies of their own. Not to mention the cost and time involved you will have even if things go right and if they go wrong doesn't sound like you have time to be raising a litter around the clock.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't understand... You want us to try and guess if she's pregnant based on


> her nips seem kind of swollen, not a ton, but her stomach is large and low. Also her vulva is very swollen and she is eating non stop


Why not just suck it up and pay the 50s bucks for the vet to get a hands on feel.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

As stated you do not have "pit bulls" you have American Bullies and if you care about the breed you would take that dog in and have it spayed. There are plenty of Gotti dogs out in shelters.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you felt her tummy to see if anything is moving inside ?? Best bet to tell if she is preg would be to get a vet check , most vets will be able to feel around and tell you if not an ultrasound would tell you. 
If she is I would consider all options and keep in mind the moms nutrition has been compromised during the preganacy and she was obviously not getting basic needs let alone any prenatal care or suppliments. If she is underweight now a litter is only going to make that worse. I would consider the spay abort if she is pregnant or if you are not wanting to go that route I would prepare to be bottle feeding as I doubt she will be able to produce enough on her own in her condition. It's a big job so think it over once you know for sure if she even is preg. 
Do you have some pictures of her? maybe post them from a few angles so we can see what you are seeing. Sometimes some females do just have larger nips, or they tend to swell a bit during or after heats , as well as the vulva.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Get her spayed and be done with it!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Agreed with the above posts, don't be cheap.... suck it up and take her to the vet to get checked. Dogs need prenatal care just like we do. They can do an x-ray if she is that far along or palpate. The best thing to do is get her spayed and abort the litter.


----------

